# Im paranoid.... Are we kidding soon or am i crazy???



## Kclynn (Feb 23, 2016)

Im a first time kidder.... Ive only ever purchased kids before now im waiting for my doe to kid..... And i could swear shes a month over due... But im guessing my dates are wrong... The last 3 weeks have been alot of ooo maybe today... Amd then nothimg but today her vulva is more swollen than it has been, her udder is even and full looking... And shes breathing heavy, lots of laying down and pushimg her butt against the fences, and constant grunting.... Any advice oh and shes had mucus off and on for the last month... Kid/s are still activly moving lol theyre animals in her poor belly...


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I am going to say that she will kid pretty soon. The udder gets really tight and they get up, lay down. She may talk to her stomach. She might grind her teeth and drive you crazy. Most does "drop" you can see it. Hard to describe so I will attach a photo of it. I will also post a few websites that may help!
Good Luck and wishing you healthy kids
http://www.oursimplefarm.com/2012/02/how-to-tell-when-goat-is-ready-to-kid.html#.Vszogo-cGP8 
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm


----------



## Kclynn (Feb 23, 2016)

Here's what we're looking like in the last 10 min


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I saw this a thought it was a good idea..


----------



## Kclynn (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kclynn (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kclynn (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh and she's a first timer..... I wish I had known better when we decided to turn the buck out with her.... She's just now a year old having her first kids.  I'm so worried about her


----------



## Kclynn (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh and I did check she does have a nice thick colostrum also..... She won't let me separate her from my other does..... She hates being alone... Even if it's just on the other side of the fence When I got her she was the only goat the people had


----------



## mochilaur (Aug 11, 2013)

Well? Has she had her babies? If so when? Just curious


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she hasn't kidded yet, don't milk her at all anymore, it can introduce bacteria to her teat/udder, which can cause mastitis.

Sorry I missed this Thread. Has she kidded yet?

They can have a discharge a month or so prior to kidding and start to fill in the udder.
Sometimes too her kids may be pushing on her organs making her uncomfortable, so she will try to move them, by moving weird or stretching ect.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Following


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Did she have them yet


----------



## Kclynn (Feb 23, 2016)

Finally today!


----------



## Kclynn (Feb 23, 2016)

Olaf


----------



## Kclynn (Feb 23, 2016)

Crystal


----------



## Kclynn (Feb 23, 2016)

Today i had all but given up waiting for her to kid! And 4pm this afternoon i heard a aweful loud belch from her, i knew she must have given birth. Sure enough i walk into the barn and she had a gorgous little doeling and was cleaning her up, i grabbed some towels and helped, she laid down not 10 min after i found the doeling, who was only minuites old and pushed out a beautiful lil buck. Both kids are in aamzing shape and she did amazingly well considering i was worried abiut her size...,


----------



## Kclynn (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks like she did great! Congratulations!
She's a really pretty doe, I love her light colored ears!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congrats! so exciting!


----------



## Kclynn (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you so much!!! I love her!  shes a better momma than i expected


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

congrats on an easy kidding and cute babies.


----------

